# office chair mats for CARPET



## Bud9051

On a soft carpet I had trouble with a plastic mat, it curled up. If carpet is commercial style, maybe.

Bud


----------



## DexterII

I have been very satisfied with the past few that I bought from Staples, but they were not in stock, had to order them, and they were closer to $150 than $50. Prior to going this route I had tried several off-the-shelf ones, probably closer to $50 than $150, but was quickly disappointed. Sorry if this isn't of any help, but it's the unfortunate fact, based on my experience.


----------



## huesmann

For carpet you can either get the ones with the nubs on the bottom, or if you have an IKEA near you, they carry a mat (KOLON) that can be used for floor _or _carpet. It's flat on the bottom, slight texture on the top, but the bottom has an anti-slip coating of some kind that works well for me. It's around 47x39.


----------



## Drachenfire

There is always the Vitrazza glass chair mats.

They are coated to resist fine scratches, rated to hold 1,000 lbs, have a transferable lifetime warranty and come in 18 different sizes.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

Avoid any mat that is thin enough to be rolled up. The wight of the person will cause the chair casters to create small depressions inbthe mat, making it difficult to roll around. 

A little crude, but you could use a piece of 1/2” ply, painted.


----------



## JustinRaney

heres my desk so they have a black floor mat. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF SAY I PUT 3/8" PLYWOOD WILL A HARDFLOOR MAT OR CARPET MAT STILL SINK OR LEAVE INDENTIONS making the chairmat useless and chair wheels unable to roll around. Heres my setup a 150$ black friday ideapad 3 snd 26$ study desk from walmart. The chair is a gamer chair arriving tomorrow. Thanks i really dont want to damage my new carpet. Looking for a cheap affordable solution


----------



## JustinRaney

I went ahead and bought a laptop desk its pretty uncomfotable compared to the piece of cardboard im using to carry the laptop around currently when using on a futon


----------



## JustinRaney

Amazon.com : Resilia Office Desk Chair Mat with Lip - for Carpet ( with Grippers ) Black, 36 Inches x 48 Inches, Made in The USA : Office Products 

Anyone think this would work i really like the black chair mat idea


----------



## Half-fast eddie

Justwayne said:


> Anyone think this would work i really like the black chair mat idea


No, too flexible. This would work ... the description says cannot be rolled or folded ... that’s what you want.


----------



## JustinRaney

Half-fast eddie said:


> No, too flexible. This would work ... the description says cannot be rolled or folded ... that’s what you want.
> 
> View attachment 636095


I found yours sounds great. Are you sure it wont eat into the carpet around the edges? Is there one with a lip other then that plexiglass one would work. I need one less 30" wide or with a lip thatll fit under the desk so the chair can slide under. thanks


----------



## JustinRaney

Hey this one says will work on carpets up to .75" thick without flexing anyone tried one like this Amazon.com : AmazonBasics Polycarbonate Office Carpet Chair Mat, With Lip, for Thick Carpets, 35" x 47" : Office Products


----------



## Old Thomas

I tried a few different mats and none worked well. That is not to say they all suck, just the ones I tried. I removed the carpet and installed good laminate, problem solved.


----------



## JustinRaney

Have you or anyone tried these hard plastic polycarbonate chair mats? These seem fine just some people say they crack after some time


----------



## 3onthetree

Justwayne said:


> Have you or anyone tried these hard plastic polycarbonate chair mats? These seem fine just some people say they crack after some time


I gots the polycarbonate ones with the nubs. Never a crack, daily use, even cut one smaller, however they are on low-pile carpet.
I have experienced the same on medium-pile carpet, kinda bends a little with weight. I would guess the caster style, person's weight, how much and often maneuvering occurs, could vary results.


----------



## JustinRaney

Great my carpet is smaller not a plush style carpet. Not classroom material but slightly higher. im 170lbs ill probably try the polycarbonate off amazon seems the best price if only the thick plexiglass chair mat had a lip would be nice.


----------



## SPS-1

I have made a chair mat for carpet out of 1/4" hardboard. It worked fine. It eventually did fail, but I got a number of years out of it, with that chair being used extensively on a daily basis . Your 3/8" plywood idea should work fine. The good thing about making your own is that you can tailor the size to your desk and room.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

I have a thick clear plastic rigid mat in my home office. Been there 15 yrs. No problems at all, and i am ... uh ... full size.


----------



## JustinRaney

You have the 1/5" plexiglass chair mat? any idea what to use to cut it? that way it would fit under the desk


----------



## JustinRaney

Im probably going to try the 3/16" hardboard idea since it is 12$+ from home depot for a 4x8' section. Will a 1/2" mdf board work? theyre around 21$ for the 4x8' section. Is MDF board better then your typical plywood. I need something smooth but solid so the chair wheels can roll around.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

I would use plywood. Mdf is not as strong.


----------



## JustinRaney

okay great there is such thing a grade A plywood ? that is smooth finished?


----------



## JustinRaney

local office depot has vinyl mats which feel solid for low pile carpet. theyre 36x48" rolled in about 1ft bundle. says lifetime warrantly anyone tried these. Told me they were 45$ and 55$


----------



## ZTMAN

If your desk is 30" wide, it seems to me you would want to choose one with a lip so it fits under your desk.

Don't know how big your chair is but 36x48 is not going to give you much room to roll. To check the size, tape off a 36x48 rectangle with painters tape to see if that size will work for you


----------



## JustinRaney

36x48" is just about right after measuring. Chair came in. Working on the mat see if hardwood or plywood is available if not the office depot 36x48 or polycarbonate on amazon.


----------



## huesmann

Are you gonna get a 5-point harness?


----------



## JustinRaney

hey you bet the seat leans forward and was found in the teens gaming section at walmart. Has anyone had experience with a bamboo chair mat say this one Realspace Bamboo Chair Mat 36 W x 48 D 316 Thick Dark Cherry - Office Depot


----------



## JustinRaney

Hello im thinking or purchasing this are you sure it wont flex or break? My desk is 30" wide and 15" deep so i was going to use this whole plexiglass to set the 30" wide 15" deep desk on one end allowing it to hold my hold everything including my chair. Ive used thin plexglass before for window replacement and seemed like cheap ****


Half-fast eddie said:


> No, too flexible. This would work ... the description says cannot be rolled or folded ... that’s what you want.
> 
> View attachment 636095


----------



## JustinRaney

report back in you can anyone think this would work to hold my 30" wide 15" deep study desk on one end leaves enough rolling chair space Amazon.com : [Upgraded Version] Crystal Clear 1/5" Thick 47" x 35" Heavy Duty Hard Chair Mat, Can be Used on Carpet or Hard Floor : Office Products


----------



## JustinRaney

Man to say the least im dissappointed in the chair i ordered sits almost 1" higher on one side.


----------



## JustinRaney

Ordered the plexiglass 1/5" chair mat today should be here in a week. If this doesnt work im going to double layer 3/16th hardbaord making it 3/8" or 1/4" sande plywood making it 1/2".


----------



## snic

This polycarbonate mat has worked very well for me for the last few years in my home office. It has longish spikes on the bottom so it's meant for plush carpets. It shows no signs of wear despite daily use, and it's protected the carpet very well:






Amazon.com : Floortex Polycarbonate Chair Mat with Lip 47" x 35" for Plush Pile Carpets, Clear : Floor Matting : Office Products


Amazon.com : Floortex Polycarbonate Chair Mat with Lip 47" x 35" for Plush Pile Carpets, Clear : Floor Matting : Office Products



www.amazon.com





In my office at work, I have a standard office carpet with very shallow pile. The chair mat is vinyl with smaller nubs. It's also lasted for years without problems. But I don't know what brand etc it is.


----------



## Mike Milam

Justwayne said:


> Im probably going to try the 3/16" hardboard idea since it is 12$+ from home depot for a 4x8' section. Will a 1/2" mdf board work? theyre around 21$ for the 4x8' section. Is MDF board better then your typical plywood. I need something smooth but solid so the chair wheels can roll around.


I will be happy to be corrected, but I would expect the MDF to break up under much weight.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

Mike Milam said:


> I will be happy to be corrected, but I would expect the MDF to break up under much weight.


I think it will last about 2 weeks.


----------



## JustinRaney

Got the 1/5 plexiglass yesterdays works pretty good. Does flex slightly when walking on it but there is a 12 month warranty but i do have a low pile carpet with a low pile rug 5'x7' under it was to protect my room carpet was getting chewed badly within a week without the chair mat.


----------



## JustinRaney

Heres the 1/5" upgraded plexiglass i believe was on sale for 49$ or less at the time. Its been half a year used daily. I keep my smaller sized desk on it and do have a small room carpet on top of the regular carpet to protect the original carpet. So it may be considered 3/4" carpet.


----------



## Daman Singh

You Should aware of the fact that some carpets are ruin by the wheels casters


----------



## JustinRaney

Yes i still use the 1/5" plexiglass that was on sale for 50$ from amazon. I also bought a 5'x7' 20$ walmart rug to put under the one pictured in the above picture as i do dumbell curls and it would wear out the original carpet.


----------

